# Chasing Mikes guru status! :P



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Mike,

Just wanted to say how impressed I am with your colleagues at Autogeek, just received my first shipment of goods from Florida to Melbourne, Australia in 5 days flat! Quick pic of the books featuring yours truly, i'm gonna be gunning for that guru status Mike! 

Enjoy the rest of the week
Patton

ps in Australia quite a few people have been recommending the German engineered *Scholl Concepts* line of products, what's your take on them Mike?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice books fella ! Have some good reading .


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Patton,

Wow thank you for your kind words and compliments for Autogeek's customer care.

Enjoy the books including Renny's book on starting a detail business, Renny asked me to be a co-author and I have 3 short sections inside.


The only advice I would have for anyone that is passionate about the art and craft of car detailing would be to give it your all, give it your best and never give up.

Learn the definition of the word tenacity...

And don't let anything slow you down or stop you from reaching the top...


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

ive got these books as well great reading from mike


----------

